# give me an UPPER LOWER split!



## small2big1 (May 26, 2009)

Hey guys, a little about me first, im 20 years old, been working out serioulsy for about 3 years and have made good gains but now I have plateued. I have ALWAYS done Fullbody routines and 3x a week splits. I think I could maybe benifit from doing a UPPER LOWER split done 4x a week. But, im not sure what excersises to pick and if I should bring all the sets to failure ect. Its just a new concept to me and I hoped someone has had succes with a routine like this and could help me out! If you think theres something better to try im all ears open!


----------



## Kevsworld (May 26, 2009)

I'm going to write about this on my blog one of these days, but here are some ideas:

Monday--upper body
Bench Press
Barbell rows (superset if you want)
Incline Dumbell Press
Face Pulls

Tues--lower body
Squats
Romanian Deadlift


Thurs--upper body
Incline Dumbbell press
Overhead Pulls (yep--you could superset this if you want)
Curls
Cable Push-down (tricep)

Fri--lower body
Leg press or front squat
Leg extensions
Leg Curls


This isn't a _full _routine (sorry), but maybe it will give you some ideas.  You could ad more arm work in on your upper body days and do calves/abs with any workout.


PS:  I rarely work 'til failure.  It is one of those things that is debated back and forth.  Usually I go until I know I'd fail at the next rep.


----------



## Gazhole (May 26, 2009)

Hey, welcome to the forums.

I would read this: 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/training/60741-designing-training-routines-cowpimp.html

And a few of the other stickied topics for extra info. Goes through the benefits and methods of setting up different styles of programs.


----------



## small2big1 (May 26, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies, I think Im going to like this forum better than BB.com! I still want some opinions tho! Do you guys think a 4x a week UPPER LOWER is a good routine to follow?


----------



## Gazhole (May 26, 2009)

Depending on the volume/intensity you're using 4x a week may possibly prove too much. I don't know either of those things, or your recovery ability, so i can't say for certain.

If you've been doing a 3x a week split with a volume of say, 15 sets a session, if you increase the workout frequency by adding another day per week, you'll have to take the sets per session down by a proportional amount.

3x15 sets = 45 sets/week
4x10 sets = 40 sets/week

For example. Should take intensity into account aswell, but you may have to take it down even more as you're cutting into your rest time.

Increasing calories with more frequency will also help somewhat, but theres no substitute for rest. I'm not saying a 4x week split CANT work, far from it. Just that you'll have to manage your overall work:rest ratio for the week so you can recover.


----------



## T_man (May 26, 2009)

small2big1 said:


> Thanks for all the replies, I think Im going to like this forum better than BB.com! I still want some opinions tho! Do you guys think a 4x a week UPPER LOWER is a good routine to follow?



4x is great if you keep the split good and volume low.
Uppr body push/Lower pull/Upper pull/lower push or something


----------



## small2big1 (May 26, 2009)

I was thinking, 

all of them 3-4 sets 0f 6-12 rep range, but may do 5x5 on heavy days

MONDAY AND THURSDAY 
upper:
bench
rows
militarypress
Dips
BB curls

TUESDAY AND FRIDAY
lower:
Squat
Deads
Calve raises
ABS


----------



## T_man (May 27, 2009)

small2big1 said:


> I was thinking,
> 
> all of them 3-4 sets 0f 6-12 rep range, but may do 5x5 on heavy days
> 
> ...



That's alot of volume for upper body as compared with lower body.
Will you have really full recovered by thursday to do it again??
Maybe add in Lunges & SLDL or something, but will you be able to do them all on one day?


----------



## Gazhole (May 27, 2009)

Or split up into movement planes (vertical or horizontal) or mechanics (push or pull) as well as Upper/Lower.

Would do well having only 3-4 movements a session considering the increased frequency, and splitting movements by two criteria would accomplish that without any need for set math really.


----------



## small2big1 (May 27, 2009)

T_man said:


> That's alot of volume for upper body as compared with lower body.
> Will you have really full recovered by thursday to do it again??
> Maybe add in Lunges & SLDL or something, but will you be able to do them all on one day?



I dont know man, thats what Im trying to findout! I plan on doing Lunges, I just forgot to throw them in there. This isnt neccasarly the excersises Ill be using but something similiar, if someone has a routine with excersises post em up!


----------



## small2big1 (May 27, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> Or split up into movement planes (vertical or horizontal) or mechanics (push or pull) as well as Upper/Lower.
> 
> Would do well having only 3-4 movements a session considering the increased frequency, and splitting movements by two criteria would accomplish that without any need for set math really.



give me an example...


----------



## Gazhole (May 27, 2009)

Well an upper push would be bench press, and an upper pull would be rows. A lower push would be squats, and a lower pull would be deadlifts.

If you separate movements like that you would have a 4 day upper/lower split with no effort at all.

Upper Push Day - Bench, Military Press, Dips
Upper Pull Day - Rows, Pullups, Seated Good Mornings
Lower Push Day - Squats, Lunges, Leg Press
Lower Pull Day - Deadlifts, Good Mornings, SHELC

Then you can move on to the important stuff like training variables (volume, intensity, etc) and periodization (how you will progress towards your goal throughout the program). Thats where the action happens, not in the split or exercise selection, so honestly the split doesn't matter too much so long as it's balanced and comprehensive.


----------



## T_man (May 27, 2009)

Seated goodmornings for upper body??


----------



## Gazhole (May 27, 2009)

T_man said:


> Seated goodmornings for upper body??



Lower Back 

Bearing in mind i'm not putting much thought into this, just exampling.


----------



## T_man (May 27, 2009)

seeing as lower body is the next day involving atleast squats & deads, wouldnt it be not good to work the lower back 4x a week???


----------



## Gazhole (May 27, 2009)

T_man said:


> seeing as lower body is the next day involving atleast squats & deads, wouldnt it be not good to work the lower back 4x a week???



Like i said, not really putting thought into the specifics of a program. I picked an exercise off the top of my head and i shall forever live in shame.

If you can take that frequency on the lower back, sure. If not, just choose another exercise that fits that day


----------

